# Contador descendente 30-0



## raptorpunto (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de 1er año de grado en ing. informática y este es mi primer post en el foro. Ahora que se aproxima el verano tengo pensado realizar un proyecto que tengo en la cabeza desde hace algunos meses y es un contador descendente con 2 displays de 7 segmentos que empiece siempre en 30 y acabe en 00 (sin pasar de 00 a 30 después). El caso esque teoricamente se más o menos hacerlo, a falta de estudiar un poco la parte de biestables.


En la facultad es estudiado este tipo de circuitos logicos bien en simuladores en el ordenador o con simuladores fisicos, pero nunca he hecho nada con circuitos lógicos reales.

Mis problemas con el tema son:
-¿Donde compro una PLA (para pasar la salida binaria de los biestables a las funcioens logicas de los displays)?
-¿Como programo la PLA?¿Necesito algun hardware especial para programarla?
-¿En lugar de utilizar un reloj para los biestables puedo sustituirlo por un simple pulsador y meter los pulsos manualmente?



Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 15, 2011)

PLA? te refieres a un programable logic array?

Existen de varios tipos, tamaños y colores... pero las mas simples serian las GAL y los CPLDs, pero antes de recomendar algo no seria mas simple hacerlo con circuitos logicos?


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 15, 2011)

Si con PLA me refería a Programable Logic Array que para mi es el PLD más sencillo que hay, al menos de lo que he visto teoricamente. Pero si decis que un GAL es más sencillo... Lo que si me interesa es un PLD que no necesite un hardware adicional para programarlo, porque no me sale rentable comprar dicho hardware.

¿Con circuito logico te refieres a montarlo puerta a puerta? Del contador descendente llevo una parte hecha y de momento me salen unas 30 puertas AND y unas 15 OR por eso prefiero utilizar PLD, para reducir el tamaño físico.


Gracias por la rapidez de tu respuesta.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 15, 2011)

Efectivamente el PLA es el dispositivo programable mas sencillo, desafortunadamente ya es obsoleto desde hace algunos años, de echo ya tambien las GAL son obsoletas y dificil de encontrar en estos dias... 

De alli hacia arriba existen los CPLDs, que son algo complejos para lo que te gustaria hacer, si el objetivo es aprender entonces recomendaria que lo hicieras con algun simulador de circuitos electronicos como livewire, protel o multisim

Tambien existen los contadores y los flipflops ya en un circuito integrado lo que reduce drasticamente el numero de compuertas que quieras usar, aun asi seria un circuito bastante grande... pero eso si... si lo armas vas a aprender mucho


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 15, 2011)

Este año he cursado la asignatura Tecnología y Organizacion de Computadores donde he estudiado lo basico de circuitos combinacionales y secuenciales. En las practicas hemos hecho ejercicios con un entrenador lógico (el DET 2020) y un simulador (Logicworks4) pero NUNCA hemos hecho nada con puertas lógicas físicas soldandolas a los circuitos y demás.

El contador lo quiero hacer para intentar aprender sobre circuitos lógicos pero en un sentido más real, no tan teorico y dejando un poco de lado los simuladores y demás. Además al contador le voy a dar uso, no lo voy a desmontar una vez hecho.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 15, 2011)

Excelente.. entonces hay 2 opciones... la primera es usar un protoboard y montar alli la circuiteria, la ventaja es que todo es reutilizable

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/

La segunda es soldar todo en una placa de circuito impreso preperforada, pero este metodo aunque es un poco mas economico no te permite recuperar los CIs, y ademas necesitas un poco de experiencia para que al soldar no los eches a perder...

Ahora... como supongo que no tienes experiencia en montaje de circuitos electronicos te recomiendo primero usar un contador ya terminado, montarlo y ver como funciona.. y de alli pasar a realizarlo usando flipflops... te lo recomiendo de esta manera por que con flipflops el circuito va a salir muy grande y hay mucha posibilidad de error.... 

Tambien puedes intentar ir a una casa de electronica y conseguir una GAL22v10 (que es de las mas comunes) realizar el programa y buscar una casa de electronica que cuente con servicio de programacion


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 15, 2011)

He visto como piezas perforadas estilo a los protoboards pero de un material parecido al de los circuitos impresos, los componentes se colocan en una cara de la placa y por la otra cara se conectan unos con otros simplemente con cables. Es esto: http://cgi.ebay.es/PC-Perforated-Pr...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a7bf0a46

Esque el cuircuito lo quiero acoplar al interior de una pieza donde el espacio está un poco justo y para esto el protoboard me resulta muy grueso y caro teniendo en cuenta que no voy a reutilizarlo y por otro lado no creo que tenga el nivel para realizar circuitos impresos trantandolos con componentes químicos y demás, y de soldadura sé lo básico.

Lo de hacerlo con biestables lo deciá porque en la facultad habia visto en teoría contadores descendentes de hasta 2 bits. Pero si dices que es más sencillo y corto con contadores mejor con contadores, el problema esque no se que contadores tendría que utilizar ni como funcionan. Igualmente la salida de los contadores en binario hay que convertirla a las funciones de los 2 displays ¿Verdad?

No quiero llevarlo a una casa electronica por 2 motivos: el primero es que quiero aprender a hacerlo yo y el segundo que quiero gastar lo menos posible.



Gracias por todo Chico3001 me estás ayudando mucho.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 15, 2011)

Esa placa es el segundo metodo del que te hablaba... en fin.. ya vamos dandole forma.. 

Me imagino que lo que necesitas es algo como esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-74ls90-3429/


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 15, 2011)

Si, es algo asi, solo que yo no necesito que sea programable, quiero que empiece en 30 y acabe en 00. creo que podré adaptar el primer circuito de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-74ls90-3429/  una cosa que no me quda muy clara es como se resetea el sistema en ese primer circuito. Supongo que esas imagenes están sacadas de algún simulador lógico. ¿Sabrías decirme cual es exactamente? ¿Podría meter los pulsos de reloj manualmente con un interuptor en lugar de usar un reloj?


----------



## clocko (Jun 15, 2011)

solo que el 74ls90 es contador hacia adelante y no hacia atras, entonces tendrias que usar otro tipo de contador por ejemplo el 74ls190


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 16, 2011)

Me estoy haciendo un lio ¿Alguien me puede hacer un esquema de como sería el circuito básico?

Recuerdo el circuito que quiero hacer:  contador descendete desde 30 a 00 que pase del 30 al 29 y del 29 al 28 ... al pulsar un pulsador. Por lo que sería sincrono, si no me equivoco que también es posible...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 16, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> solo que el 74ls90 es contador hacia adelante y no hacia atras, entonces tendrias que usar otro tipo de contador por ejemplo el 74ls190



Mea Culpa.... tienes la boca atascada de razon , el 74ls90 es contador hacia arriba... 

Ok.. lo que tenemos que hacer es modificar este circuito:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/466147/ _
Es un contador programable ascendente y descendente... segun la posicion del switch. Para cargarle el numero necesitamos poner el dato en las entradas marcadas como L1...L4 y mandar un pulso en el pin LD

Para poder modificarlo como se debe necesito que me comentes que hara el contador cuando llegue a cero? se para o se reinicia automaticamente?


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 16, 2011)

No necesito que sea descendente/ascendente con que sea solo descendente me basta. El contador tiene que empezar en 11110 (30) y acabar en 00000 (0) y cuando llegue a 0 quedarse en 0, aunque si pasa otra vez a 30 no pasa nada porque quiero que tenga un pulsador para resetear.

 La manera en que va contando de 1 en uno hacia abajo es cada vez que le das un topque a un pulsador, NO CON UN RELOJ.


Perdona que sea tan torpe pero esque yo lo que he hecho hasta ahora es con puertas logicas simples (AND, OR, NOT, NAND, biestables D, JK y T....) para hacer cosas mas complejas. NUNCA HE HECHO NADA con circuitos comerciales ya encapsulados.




PD: He intentado reproducir algunos circuitos de aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/466147/ _con el livewire 1.11 pro unlimited y parece que no me funcionan. ¿Con que simulador están hehcos los primeros circuitos de ese post?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 16, 2011)

raptorpunto dijo:


> No necesito que sea descendente/ascendente con que sea solo descendente me basta. El contador tiene que empezar en 11110 (30) y acabar en 00000 (0) y cuando llegue a 0 quedarse en 0, aunque si pasa otra vez a 30 no pasa nada porque quiero que tenga un pulsador para resetear.



No te preocupes por eso... el contador cuenta de las 2 formas dependiendo de como lo configures... si aplicas pulsos a la terminal UP entonces cuenta hacia arriba, si aplicas pulsos a la terminal Down entonces cuenta hacia abajo, elegi ese por que es muy educativo y ademas permite programar la cuenta de inicio



raptorpunto dijo:


> La manera en que va contando de 1 en uno hacia abajo es cada vez que le das un topque a un pulsador, NO CON UN RELOJ.



El reloj solo es una secuencia de pulsos automaticos... la misma funcion se puede hacer con un pulsador..  ya lo habia considerado... recuerda que hay que modificar el circuito.. 



raptorpunto dijo:


> Perdona que sea tan torpe pero esque yo lo que he hecho hasta ahora es con puertas logicas simples (AND, OR, NOT, NAND, biestables D, JK y T....) para hacer cosas mas complejas. NUNCA HE HECHO NADA con circuitos comerciales ya encapsulados.



Un circuito encapsulado es a fin de cuentas una coleccion de compuertas logicas simples interconectadas para una funcion especifica, en este caso un contador... si quieres ver el diagrama interno entonces tienes que ver la hoja de datos del circiuito.. para el 74ls192 es esta:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/SN74LS193.pdf

En cuanto a la falta de experiencia... tampoco te preocupes... ya llegara el punto donde tendras tantos circuitos quemados que no te preocupara... 

Escogi un contador en forma por que al ser pocos circuitos la posibilidad de error se reduce... en cambio si en este momento lo haces con 50 o 100 compuertas (por ejemplo) y te equivocas al cablear entonces encontrar el error sera casi imposible... creeme muchos del foro ya hemos estado en esas ocasiones....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/anecdotas-profesion-13259/



raptorpunto dijo:


> PD: He intentado reproducir algunos circuitos de aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/466147/ _con el livewire 1.11 pro unlimited y parece que no me funcionan. ¿Con que simulador están hehcos los primeros circuitos de ese post?



Desafortunadamente soy de la vieja escuela y no tengo experiencia con el Live Wire.. ando bajando e instalando la version de demostracion para ver como funciona


----------



## raptorpunto (Jun 16, 2011)

Mi problema con los circuitos comerciales ya encapsulados esque es la primera vez que los estoy viendo y lo de los datasheet me resulta a veces un poco complicado de entender... Pero bueno parece que poco a poco y con tu ayuda voy entendiendo lo básico.

¿Qué simulador es el que tu usas para así poder comprobar yo los circuitos y experimentar un poco?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 16, 2011)

No uso simulador.. ultimamente me he alejado algo de la electronica.. pero los que usaba eran el workbench y el protel... 

Sigue usando el Live Wire... yo tambien lo voy a instalar para aprender a usarlo, realmente no es tan dificil

En cuanto a los circuitos comerciales no te preocupes... en circuitos digitales todos son casi lo mismo... de echo aunque hagas tu circuito con compuertas vas a usar circuitos integrados, pero seran como 20 en vez de 3 o 4


----------

